# Why Martial arts has lost its footing in self defense????



## J-kid (Sep 2, 2002)

I noted that alot of schools are just working on the sport aspect now.  Losing the whole martial art self defense aspect.  What i cant under stand is how alot of the so called sports became sports.  For instance,  In TDK why they do point sparring why dont they do almost full out fighting and things like this.  The point is has sport broking alot of tradional  aspects of martial arts.

In many ways i believe it is true,  
I hope in the future less sport more Martial art. 
GIVE ME WHAT YOU THINK PLEASE>>>>>>>:bazook:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2002)

A lot of people wouldn't spend time training to defend themselves these days because many places are largely safe (how many people do you know who actually die from a violent encounter where the martial arts would havee helped them), guns may be more effective where one can carry them, and due to constraints on time. The sport aspect draws people in however. The reason for martial sports like judo, kendo, sport TKD, and so on is, at least in part, to keep enough people interested in the arts that they don't die out--as so many family arts have died out when the children realize the world has changed and is either less violent or the violence is technologically enhanced and hand to hand combat won't help them as much as other approaches.

The best form of self-defense is probably a large income--so one can afford to live in safe areas, etc. Actually fighting is second-best.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 2, 2002)

Everyone likes to excell at something. Today there are so many activities that young people can do to enjoy and become good at. The extreme sports have taken off like wild fire. Back in the 70's and 80's most boys played baseball, basketball, football, track. I for one wasn't think about karate when I was 6-16. Most kids are into competive sports period. So some Martial arts school and systems are incorpating the sports side of Martial Arts to help atract people to it. The thought of being some kind of champ is a good feeling for most young people.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Humble artist (Sep 2, 2002)

People train arts for different reasons.
Traditional arts are still there I believe,but if you want you can train Olympic TKD or other more traditional TKD as an example (well maybe TKD is not one of those less-sport like arts,maybe it´s vice versa but there´s still a lot to do)
if you want an art with high sense of self-defense,steer away from sport arts and take some more SD-based one.
Then there are those people who knock traditional martial arts down and jump on their chests laughing (PLEASE NOTE this is a metaphor) "new age" artists with "modern" approach.
But as previously said,it´s out there if you want it.


----------



## MartialArtist (Sep 2, 2002)

There are at least two versions of every art.  Since we're talking about TKD...

Military TKD - No nonesense
Sport TKD - Tag/Point Match

It all depends on your purpose.  If you're looking for self-defense, military TKD is for you.  But not everyone is up to the training and the pain military TKD brings.


----------



## Despairbear (Sep 2, 2002)

I feel that the popularity of martial sports, comes from the desire to test what you have learned. Some TKD, UFC, and others have an aspect of martial arts but when you add rules and limits your martial art turns to a martial sport. Now there is nothing wrong with martial sports, I play a few of them and they are great fun. The only danger comes in thinking that your martial sport is a martial art, then you have deluded yoursefl in a most dengerous way.



Despair Bear


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 2, 2002)

I see that economics plays a large part in the sport martial arts dojo. Many Sensei and Sifu of today tend to specialize in a particular age group of practitioner. This specialization has helped to spread the introduction of new schools/clubs opening  over the country. I feel sometimes that this misleads the public into thinking that every studio is for the sport and self defense aspect of the art! Yet, i would not teach a 10 year old to strike a bully student in the throat with the leopard's fist/paw strike! So, what the public usually get's is the sport and not the self defense aspect of the art. I think that teaching kids and teenagers is a great contribution to humanity; yet i feel that the instructors should explain to the students the differences between sport & self-defense; so that those whom would be interested in the more self-defense aspect of their art will understand the potential consequences, to themselves and others! So, that parents, students, and the prospective students will understand, and be better able to make positive choices about their true intentions!
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## tonbo (Sep 3, 2002)

Sport martial arts have been around for quite some time now.  I think that people are just noticing them more.

As has been mentioned, people train for various reasons.  Those that want to train for self-defense will do so anyway, as will those who want to win kata trophies.  Each knows what their goals are.  If you are training the martial aspect, don't worry about the sports guys.......just smile and go back to your bagwork.

Do what is right for you, and don't worry about what the public's opinion is.  Those that want to follow the "right" path (whichever it is for them) will find their way to it.....

Peace--


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

